# Llewellin on Bostin Lloyd



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 26, 2015)

^^^^^^ sound advise but this Boston Lloyd and purple hair i wanna throat punch that douche , 1500 bucks my balls just the hgh alone for 6 months is over 1500.00

P.s. a lil off topic but I just watched BLs video on his cycle and his numbers cost wise are off


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


>



Sounds like a pretty simple plan he was on drug wise. Good video.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Sounds like a pretty simple plan he was on drug wise. Good video.


Exactly. Even here we see guys that for some cycle to look good at the beach is something like:

Weeks 1 thru 10
Test cyp 1g
Test no ester 100mg on back and leg day
EQ 600mg
Tren 200mg
Deca 400mg
Growth 4 iu bedtime 

Weeks 1 thru 4
Dbol 50mg

Weeks 5 thru 9 drol
100mg

Weeks 1 thru 4, 9 thru 12 
Insulin 15iu before breakfast and pre post workout

Weeks 11 thru 25
Test 2g
Tren 1g
Growth
Insulin
Proviron 
Winstrol
Clen
T3
Eca
Dnp 
And so on

It's ridiculous. 

Like Donnie Thompson says. Don't let the drugs do the talking for you.


----------



## whitelml (Jul 26, 2015)

Wish there was a way to make this video even more public


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 26, 2015)

I understand that the message is to stick to simple cycles but still...
He was wasting his time rotating clen with eca so no - I hope this video doesn't become more public


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 26, 2015)

Less is more.  I like it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 26, 2015)

Steroids don't make muscle 

Food makes muscle. ----------  POB








Although 2 grams of test and a gram of tren sounds tasty


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 27, 2015)

Sounds like a bunch of cheaters to me...
#team natty


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 27, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Sounds like a bunch of cheaters to me...
> #team natty


----------



## snake (Jul 27, 2015)

Test is best!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 27, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


>



 Have a ****ing great weekend guys!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 28, 2015)

I have to say I don't know if I believe that this is all he was running, but I don't think they run even close to what that cock smoocher loyd says they run either. 

Dorian said in his off seasons he would run something like 750mg each of test and deca for 8 weeks, take 4 weeks off and repeat. Then he'd do his Olympia prep stack, which wasn't anything to crazy either, and then take the rest of the year off gear after the Olympia, and start up again. That is very believable.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I understand that the message is to stick to simple cycles but still...
> He was wasting his time rotating clen with eca so no - I hope this video doesn't become more public



Not that they compliment each other ver well, but ECA is better for workouts and appetite suppression, whereas clen is a straight fat burner.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have to say I don't know if I believe that this is all he was running, but I don't think they run even close to what that cock smoocher loyd says they run either.



This was his cycle when he got his pro card. I'm sure he stepped things up since then.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 28, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Not that they compliment each other ver well, but ECA is better for workouts and appetite suppression, whereas clen is a straight fat burner.



I agree completely - but clen is such a powerful beta 2 agonist that it makes the ECA pointless from a thermogenic perspective.


----------



## RISE (Jul 28, 2015)

Some people have the genetics to be pros, others like Lloyd, drug their way in.  If they even make it in.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 28, 2015)

Dorian is lying his ass off when he talks about his "mild" doses, like cmon lets be real look at a young Yates then look at him on stage and then think to yourself 750mgs..... Riiiiiiiiiight


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 28, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> Dorian is lying his ass off when he talks about his "mild" doses, like cmon lets be real look at a young Yates then look at him on stage and then think to yourself 750mgs..... Riiiiiiiiiight



If you look at the whole stack, it is closer to 2 grams. Also says he was running GH then. It's not that unbelievable. And 2 grams of HG gear he was running isn't "mild" by any means.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> Dorian is lying his ass off when he talks about his "mild" doses, like cmon lets be real look at a young Yates then look at him on stage and then think to yourself 750mgs..... Riiiiiiiiiight


Slin and insulin is what that comes down to.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Slin and insulin is what that comes down to.



Slin and insulin lol?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Slin and insulin lol?


Lol... slin and growth. I need coffee


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 29, 2015)

Can someone yay or nay something for me?

So I'm only 31 and I remember Shawn Ray and Yates and all those guys competing, always remember reading the books and lifting with some home made weights.

Anyway my friends always told me about how Yates took insulin, at the time all I knew insulin was for was my grandfather's diabetes. 

So they also said that he took so much that he went blind or almost went blind in one eye.

To me this always sounded bogus. Can insulin have those kinds of side effects on the body?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 29, 2015)

I want insulin


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Can someone yay or nay something for me?
> 
> So I'm only 31 and I remember Shawn Ray and Yates and all those guys competing, always remember reading the books and lifting with some home made weights.
> 
> ...



Insulin is very dangerous is you do not know what you are doing.  It is very anabolic and can & will kill you.


----------



## schultz1 (Aug 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Exactly. Even here we see guys that for some cycle to look good at the beach is something like:
> 
> Weeks 1 thru 10
> Test cyp 1g
> ...


MY blood pressure went through the roof reading that. Im a huge proponent of less is more, now that i am .....ahem.....older


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 5, 2015)

Figured it was fitting to place this here


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Exactly. Even here we see guys that for some cycle to look good at the beach is something like:
> 
> Weeks 1 thru 10
> Test cyp 1g
> ...



Thanks for putting together my next cycle


----------

